# Acer laptop: screen stays black



## Snowieken (Feb 12, 2008)

I have an Acer Aspire 1692 laptop and lately the screen doesn't work anymore. The computer starts up, all the lights are lit correctly, but the screen just won't show anything. Up to now I have already succesfully restarted it with the screen working, the only trouble is that I don't have a clue how I did it :laugh:. In any case, now I can't seem to get it to work anymore.

I have read other forum posts about this subject, and there are some possibilities I have already ruled out.

The backlight is not broken, I think. I can't see anything when I shine a flashlight right into the screen, and besides, if it was broken I couldn't have got it to work two times, right?

When I hook up an external monitor, the screen is a bit botched (lines, a bit different coloring, stuff like that) and the computer automatically restarts when I log into Windows. That is definately not normal. Also, my button to switch to an external monitor is Fn + F5, but pressing it doesn't do anything. The laptop screen stays black and the external monitor stays botched.

The two times I got it to work, I was switching the external monitor between my desktop (where I was browsing the internet for a solution) and my laptop, and suddenly it worked. The second time I followed an instruction on Acer's support page (this one), and it worked again - So I thought I had it fixed, but the next time I started up the laptop, I had the same problem and so far it hasn't worked anymore.

Anyone got any ideas? Dealing with Acer customer support is really my last resort, I've had a faulty motherboard before and the customer support is absolutely horrible.

Related specs:
Windows XP SP2
Intel Pentium M processor 1.73 GHz
ATI Mobility Radeon X700
1GB DDR2


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

It is possible that the connection from the lcd to the video card is loose and making intermittent contact,i think this laptop does not have an integrated video chip so if the card is the problem you can replace it,you will have to dismantle the laptop in order to see if the connection is loose or not,another possiblty is that the cable to the screen is the problem,from the description you gave of the picture on your external monitor it is more than likely that the video card is causing you to have nothing on either screen,hope this helps let us know what happens.


----------



## Snowieken (Feb 12, 2008)

A loose connection is definately a possibility, that would also explain why it sometimes works. Got to leave for work now, but I'll see what I can find out ASAP. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## big_ears (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello,
I have exactly the same problem with my Acer Aspire 1692. Have you made any progress with this? Also you mention an instruction on Acers support page that was of some help, could you give me the URL for this.
Thanks,
Big_ears.


----------



## Snowieken (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about not posting a follow-up, I totally forgot. I normally do this all the time and even get annoyed when other people forget... Now I can only blame myself. :smooch:

I don't think I've tried checking for a loose connection, so the solution loudnproud offered might be a correct one. In fact, I ended up sending it to Germany for repairs... (that's also a reason why I feel Acer's customer support sucks, btw, from where I live (Belgium) you have to send it to friggin' Germany to get things fixed) The motherboard apparently had to be replaced. So I'm afraid I still don't know what the problem was exactly. Replacing the motherboard seems to be a standard way of fixing things for Acer 

Anyway, it's far too long ago to even remember what kind of solution I found on Acer's website. I'm at work now, but later when I get home I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## big_ears (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I was wondering, how much did Acer charge for replacing the motherboard?, I may have to go this way myself.
big_ears.


----------



## c7r7e7a7 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have the same situation, execpt that I can get the mchine up whwn I start in safe mode using an external monitor. When I try to restart, the black screen results, I am confused, my machine is my life. What do i do now?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello c7r7e7a7,

Please start your own thread with a complete description of your problem and the manufacturer, model and OS of your laptop.


----------

